# Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA



## Tim1983 (26. November 2011)

Hey,
ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand von Euch die oben genannte Rolle fischt und wie eure Erfahrungen zu dieser Rolle sind. 
Welche Schnur fischt Ihr mit der Rolle und welche Ruten?
Ich hoffe das sich ein paar nette Boardies finden die was dazu sagen können #6 .
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## looser-olly (26. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hi tim,
super rolle -wenn du sie noch nicht hast,ist gerade im
angebot in KaKI  (160euro)
ich fische sie mit 0.14er spiderwire in rot 
kann ich nur empfehlen
denk an die unterschnur auch bei ner 6000er
ich hab erst 100m 0.40er   dann 150m 0.25er und dann 200m
0.14er spiderwire drauf gespuhlt 
- passt ganz genau   glaub mir auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich
klingen mag!!!!!!!!-
ich wünsch dir viel spass mit der rolle.#6


lg olly.


----------



## Tim1983 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey olly,
erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort, ich habe mir die Rolle heute auch in Kaki geholt #6. Erst wollte ich mir die Ultegra 10000XSB  holen aber dann hab ich mich doch für die Power Aero entschieden. 
Mit der Schnur hört sich super an dann weiss ich ja was ich mir holen muss :m .
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die passende Rute zur Rolle.
Mit welcher Rute fischt Du denn die Rolle?

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## looser-olly (26. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hi tim,
ich fische die aero technium BX 425 von shimano 
allerdings leicht umgebaut (andere ringe KWSG)
achso noch eins die angaben mit der unterschnur bei der rolle beziehen
sich jeweils auf die kurbelumdrehungen!!!!!!!
entsprechen aber ca. die meter

lg olly.


----------



## Tim1983 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hey olly,
dann weiss ich mit der Schnur schon mal bescheid, dank Dir dafür!
Zu der Rute, mit wieviel Gramm lädst Du die Rute am besten auf?
Mit wieviel Blei fischt Du denn hauptsächlich?
Sind die Wg Angaben vom Hersteller realistisch?

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## looser-olly (27. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

moin tim,
also das mit dem aufladen ist so eine sache für sich
wenn jemand den gependelten schleuderwurf anwendet(und auch beherscht) bin ich der meinung kommen die MEISTEN handelsüblichen
ruten schon bei 150 gramm an ihre grenzen
ich persönlich werfe meist den nach hinten abgelegten überkopf wurf mit 
ca. 165gram (braekaway blei) und komm damit bestens zurecht!!!!!!!
angegeben sind meine ruten mit225gramm
die würde ich nie dranhängen (brauch ich auch nicht)
hätt viel zu viel angst das ich sie knacke meine geliebten brandungs waffen-
nee im ernst bei rückenwind nehm ich auch gern nur 150gramm-ich bild mir ein das ich dann weiter werfe- komisch?   ist aber so!!
mehr blei (ca.200 gr.) mußt du erst einmal optimal beschleunigen können
und das können nur ganz wenige glaub mir
auch wenn viele das gegenteil behaupten
ich habe 2jahre auch das surf casting mit gemacht (2000-2001)
dort hab ich sehr viele erkenntnisse sammeln dürfen
nartürlich alles nur meine meinung,aber der eine oder andere würd mir 
sicher recht geben.


lg    olly.


----------



## Tim1983 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Moin Olly,
erstmal recht herzlichen Dank für die super Beschreibung.
Dann geht die Qual der Wahl mit dem Rutenchaos weiter |kopfkratv.
Ich wollte eigentlich schon eine Rute mit der ich auch mal 200g voll durchziehen kann.
Hast du da evtl. weitere empfehlungen?

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## riecken (27. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

OT on :
Hey ein segeberger ! Moin aus Garbek !|wavey:


----------



## Tim1983 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey riecken,
ja das ist ja ein Katzensprung nach Garbek :vik: . Vllt sieht man sich ja mal in der Brandung #6 .

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## looser-olly (28. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hi tim,
was willste den ausgeben pro stock????????
also unter 130 euronen geht gar nichts!
schau dich doch mal im DEGA sortiment um-gibt ein paar
brauchbare besen dort,oder in kaki nen paar günstige
shimanos-die haben  eingentlich immer was da.

viel glück bei der suche!!!!!!!!!!#6



lg olly.


----------



## Tim1983 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey olly,
also pro Rute wollte ich ca. 160 € ausgeben. Hast du in der Preisklasse eine empfehlung?

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## degl (29. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey olly,
> also pro Rute wollte ich ca. 160 € ausgeben. Hast du in der Preisklasse eine empfehlung?
> 
> Schöne Grüße #h
> Tim



Vor einiger Zeit hatte Moritz/Kaki in der Preisklasse einige gute "Schnäppchen"

Solltest einfach mal rüberfahren#6

gruß degl


----------



## Tim1983 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey degl,
ja ich wollte morgen mal zu Moritz fahren und gucken, kannst Du denn ein paar Ruten empfehlen die Moritz da hat?

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## degl (29. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Ich war vor 3 Wochen da und mir sind da z.B. 2 verschiedene Degas und 2 Shimanos in Erinnerung, die preislich im Limit liegen würden.

Du MUSST die Dinger selbst in die Hand nehmen und dann entscheiden, welche evtl. in Frage kommt.............Qualitätsmässig sind die sehr gut...........Topruten liegen auch bei Moritz über 200€ das Stück

Meine, im aktuellen Flyer die Beastmaster für 90€ gesehen zu haben.....kann das aber jetzt nicht genau sagen und ob die dir gefällt

Aber wenn du den Verkäufern sagst 300€ für 2 gute Brandungsruten ............dann findet sich da was

gruß degl


----------



## Tim1983 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Gut, dann werde ich morgen mal gucken was die da so im Sortiment haben.
Ich werde dann berichten welche es geworden sind. 
Wenn trotzdem jemand noch ne Kaufempfehlung hat immer her damit :m . Ich werde gegen 11:00 Uhr morgen losfahren.

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## Tim1983 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey,
ich bin gerade zurück von Moritz und habe mich für die Shimano Power Aero Surf 4,25 entschieden. Ich denke damit mache ich nichts falsch. Der Preis lag zwar über den geplanten aber ich denke mal das ich dafür was vernünftiges habe.

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## degl (30. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin gerade zurück von Moritz und habe mich für die Shimano Power Aero Surf 4,25 entschieden. Ich denke damit mache ich nichts falsch. Der Preis lag zwar über den geplanten aber ich denke mal das ich dafür was vernünftiges habe.
> 
> Schöne Grüße #h
> Tim



#6#6 und nu ran anne Küst

gruß degl


----------



## looser-olly (30. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hi tim,
welche hast dir genau geholt???


lg olly


----------



## Tim1983 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey olly,
noch keine :vik: , aber werde wohl nächste Woche nochmal hin, also entweder die Shimano POWER AERO SUTF TWIN TIP 425 AXG oder aber Shimano Power Aero Surf 425 AX-H Twin Tip. 
So und jetzt bin ich wieder überfragt welche es genau werden soll, die letztere gibt es ja auch noch in der BX-H Version.
Könnt Ihr da ein wenig Klarheit in die Sache von wegen der Aktion der unterschiedlichen Ruten bringen?!

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## looser-olly (30. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

es gibt drei versionen  

ax-sehr hart
bx-hart
cx-eher weich
ach ja tim du hast ne PN von mir
ich hoffe ich konnt dir weiter helfen

lg olly.


----------



## Tim1983 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey olly,
vielen Dank auch nochmal auf diesem Wege #6.
Dann weiss ich ja schon mal wegen den Bezeichnungen bescheid, auch dafür vielen Dank!

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Moin, hab mir die Rollen jetzt auch geholt. Nun steht eine große frage im Raum was für Schnur sollte ich mir jetzt holen ? Wollte eine spule mit geflochtener und eine mit mono nur welche und welche stärke und könnt ihr mir noch nen tip zur schlagschnur?

P.S. Vielleicht könnt ihr Tim noch nen top geben er hat sich noch nicht für eine Rute entschieden.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey Jonas,
ich dachte wir sind uns einig welche Geflochtene wir raufhauen #6 .
Ja mit den Ruten komme ich einfach nicht weiter #c , über jeden Tip bin ich dankbar. 
Jonas ruf morgen mal bitte an wenn Du zuhause bist.

Schöne Grüße und einen schönen 4. Advent #h 
Tim


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey Tim, Ja habe ganz vergessen in dem ganzen Stress, den ich heute hatte. Das ich das gar nich mehr dran gedacht habe Geflecht, total vergessen stimmt ja wollten ja Power Pro nehmen. Nur bei der Stärke waren wir noch nicht weiter Schlagschnur wollten wir 30er nehmen. 

Ich ruf dich morgen so gegen 12 an dann sollte ich ausgeschlafen haben:g. Hab Frei.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Moin, Leute ich wollte den Tröööt nochmal hoch holen weil noch eine Frage habe.

Und zwar vielleicht kann mir jemand hier was zu den Ersatzspulen sagen, und zwar ob die 10000ner Ersatzspulen auch auf die 6000ner Rollen passen!!! 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hallo tim woltst du den mit den brandungangeln anfangen oder wilst du nur aufrüsten habe sonst noch ein par brandungruten zum verkauf 

gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hallo jonas das past weil die spulen gehen von 6000 auf 10000 nur nach innen rein also ich kann nur sagen das get

gruss tom


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Moin, 

Danke Tom dann kann ich mir ja jetzt ein paar 6000 und 10000 ersatzspulen holen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Danke Tom dann kann ich mir ja jetzt ein paar 6000 und 10000 ersatzspulen holen.
> 
> ...



Hey Jonas,
ruf mich dann mal bitte vorher an bevor Du bestells, ich bräuchte auch noch ein paar |rolleyes .
#h


----------



## kerasounta (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

ist die power aero vergleichbar mit der ultegra xsb ?

also von Qualität her und in Sachen Wurfweite?

Gruß

gabs ja zuletzt im Angebot für 160 Ökken


----------



## Tim1983 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*



kerasounta schrieb:


> ist die power aero vergleichbar mit der ultegra xsb ?
> 
> also von Qualität her und in Sachen Wurfweite?
> 
> ...



Also ich habe meine bis jetzt leider noch nicht gefischt, aber was ich von Boardies per PN zuhören bekommen habe ist sie wohl mindestens vergleichbar.
Aber ich denke dazu werden Boardies mit Erfahrungen bestimmt noch was zu schreiben.

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*



looser-olly schrieb:


> hi tim,
> super rolle -wenn du sie noch nicht hast,ist gerade im
> angebot in KaKI (160euro)
> ich fische sie mit 0.14er spiderwire in rot
> ...


 
Moin olly, 

Also mir ist eins nicht kla, wo du die ganze Schnur lässt. Also ich habe meine Rollen, letzte Woche mit ner 13ner Power Pro bespulen lassen und zwar mit 250m. Und da musst er maximal 20m-25m unterfüttern und das war ne 25er oder 30er meine ich. Deswegen würde ich mal gerne wissen wo du die ganze Schnur lässt??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Auf die Antwort bin ich auch gespannt. 
Olly wird sich dazu bestimmt noch äußern #6 .
Kann ja auch sein, dass sich sein Geflecht mit dem Durchmesser der Power Pro total unterscheidet. 
Dann wäre es ja möglich das sich das unterfüttern so lohnen würde, erschließt sich mir aber auch noch nicht ganz so.
Wir werden abwarten was Olly dazu sagt.

Looserolly, jetzt warten wir auf deine Antwort #6 .

Euch allen noch einen schönen Freitag!

Schöne Grüße #h 
Tim


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

jo tim hir haste nur 160 euro bezalt das vol günstig haste nin link oder so vom angelladen 

gruss tom


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Moin Tom, auch wenn ich nicht tim heisse ;-), antworte ich mal wir haben die rollen bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen gekauft. 

@Tim du konnest auch nicht mehr warten oder gib den Leuten doch mal Zeit;-). Ich glaube aber nicht das die Spiderwire so ein unterschied zur Power pro ausmacht, was mich erst stutzig gemacht hat. War seine Angabe das er 100m 40er drauf hat als unterfütterung. Laut Beschreibung von shimano kann die Rolle 150m/0,35mm fassen.

bist du nachher noch on?

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Tom, auch wenn ich nicht tim heisse ;-), antworte ich mal wir haben die rollen bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen gekauft.
> 
> @Tim du konnest auch nicht mehr warten oder gib den Leuten doch mal Zeit;-). Ich glaube aber nicht das die Spiderwire so ein unterschied zur Power pro ausmacht, was mich erst stutzig gemacht hat. War seine Angabe das er 100m 40er drauf hat als unterfütterung. Laut Beschreibung von shimano kann die Rolle 150m/0,35mm fassen.
> 
> ...



Hey Jonas,
kennst mich doch, ich und warten???? :m
Ich bin online, hab dich auch angerufen aber du alter Bäcker musst ja mal wieder pennen |bla: .

@Tom
Wie Jonas schon schrieb haben wir die bei Moritz im Angebot geholt, ob sie noch welche da haben, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
Müsstest Du sonst mal anrfuen und nach fragen.

@Looserolly
Wäre nett wenn Du nochmal eine Antwort geben würdest.

Schöne Grüße #h
Tim


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

ales klaro ich werde motag ma anrufen 

gruss tom


----------



## Tim1983 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Kann ja sein das Du noch Glück hast. Nur mit der Schnurfüllung musst du halt mal gucken  .
Gibt hier ja mehrere einungen #c.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Moin Tim, 

Das ist doch ganz einfach mach doch einfach mal schnur rauf, dann kannst mit reden. Du hast deine Rollen doch schon länger als ich und noch immer keine Schnur. Mensch Jung.^^

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Alter, 
wenn du so ein stressiges Leben wie ich hättest, dann wüsstest Du wie schwer es ist zum Angelladen zu fahren #6.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Ja stimmt sry, habe ich vergessen. Du fährst nach Mortiz nur um dir schnur zuholen und vergisst die Spulen zuhause, du musst wirklich im Stress sein.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

hi echt das macht der


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Ja das macht er.:m


----------



## Tim1983 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Das ist mir erst 2 mal passiert |bla: .


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

ok mir noch nicht eimal hi


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Moin,

Also ich wollte mich noch mal melden da ich eine Frage habe, kann mir einer sagen ob die Power aero xt spulen auf die XSA rollen passen?

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Tim1983 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey Jonas,

warum hast Du nicht heute bei Moritz nachgefragt, die müssten das doch wissen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Power Aero 6000XSA*

Hey Tim, 

Weil ich mich bei Moritz nicht mehr beraten lasse wegen ruten oder rollen. NUR noch kleinkram.

gruß
Jonas


----------

